# Almo nature(cat food)



## Nemrai (Apr 15, 2005)

Well, when visiting a pet shop in another city earlier today, I found this canned food that looks rather good-- almo nature. It's almost all meat, and the cats certainly liked it.

Not being familiar with cat food brands though, I thought that I should hear if any of you are familiar with the brand and might recomend it. 

The food with tuna contains the below according to the label--

75% tuna.
24% water.
1% rice.

Analysis-

moisture 83%
raw protein 14%
raw fat 0,10%
raw ash 2%
raw fibre 0,90%

Available cat food brands is a bit limited where I live, and as ordering online might be difficult, I'm trying to find better food than that found in regular stores for the kitties. Getting food from a store in another city is easier than trying to order it from abroad after all


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

It looks like this food is almost all tuna, and if that's the case, its not a good choice to be feeding your cat.
Fish, and especially tuna, is not a natural food for a cat to be eating. It contains a very different balance of nutrients that what a cat was made to eat (rodents and some birds), and feeding a diet of a large amount of tuna will result in diet related diseases.
Another thing that concerns me is the very low amount of fat. Cats require a moderate amount of fat in their diet, usually about 15-25% on a dry matter basis. If it is correct that the listed fat content of that food is 0.1%, then that is WAY too little. 
Yet another concern with feeding fish is the potential high levels of heavy metals such as mercury.

If this food were made in the US, it would not pass feeding tests.


----------



## Nemrai (Apr 15, 2005)

I'll keep that in mind, about tuna/fish, thanks.

Of the three cans(small) I bought, the fat content was 4%

While the food might not be good on its own, alternating it with another food might be ok?

There's more info here; http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/cann ... cans/13415

Just scroll down a bit.


----------



## dkeat (Nov 5, 2006)

I bought some Almo Nature not too long ago. I believe it comes from Italy and it is one of the few truly "organic" cat foods we can get our hands on over here in Switzerland. 

I had the same problem with the fact that it is basically a pure fish diet, which is supposedly not good for cats in the long run. Also the heavy metals in the tuna, like mercury.

Since then I found a company who imports Felidae and THIS seems to be a VERY good food. Suggest you look into it.

Dave


----------

